# Comparing NVU to Coffeecup



## mxbuz (Apr 28, 2007)

I have been reading post on this site for a while now and have been learning a lot. Thank you all. I have been playing around with NVU and like it so far but, when I get stuck I can't find many books, videos, or tutorials. I was looking for a host and saw that Lunarpages has Coffeecup software with it. Do any of you know if these two programs are similar. I don't see Coffeecup mentioned here very much but have in other areas. With Lunarpages having that software and Cube cart included I thought things might go together a little easier. What I'm trying to do is set up a simple site to sell a few items that we carry in our retail store and see how things go. Any suggestions would be appreciated.

Thank You!
Buz


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

I prefer NVU over coffeecup. The NVU site should have some links to tutorials and videos.

it's basically a web design software, so the tutorials you look for don't need to be NVU specific, they should be about how to design a good website, and maybe information on how to understand HTML.

You might not need NVU or coffeecup if you are just using cubecart. You could just purchase a readymade cubecart skin (template) to use for your site.

Either coffeecup or NVU is going to take some learning, but I think NVU is more visual.


----------



## mxbuz (Apr 28, 2007)

Rodney, thanks for the reply. I have learned a lot reading your post. I know I should learn Dreamweaver but, thought I could see with NVU if it's something I want to (or even can) spend my time learning. I would at least like to learn some of my options and how the programs work together before I hire some help. As far as the skins you mentioned, I'm going to have to look into how they work.

One other question I would like to ask....If I do hire someone to put it all together should I see if they build with Dreamweaver? Would that make it easier for me to update down the road if I do learn a little.

Thanks Again!!
Buz


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> .If I do hire someone to put it all together should I see if they build with Dreamweaver? Would that make it easier for me to update down the road if I do learn a little.


If you have someone else design the site, it won't matter if they design it in dreamweaver, NVU, or type it out by hand. It all boils down to just HTML code to make a webpage look the way it does.

If you have NVU, you can then open the template page they give you and add information and text to suit your needs.


----------

